# Most time consuming task



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

As a rhinestoner, what do you find is your most time consuming task that you wish there was a better solution for? (i.e. recreating fonts for custom logos, recreating images for custom logos, aligning multi-color transfers, brushing transfers, pressing transfers onto garments, quoting projects, etc.)


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Regardless of the software you use, designing rhinestone designs can get the best of you. Sometimes hard design jobs come together quickly and easy design jobs end up taking hours. By far, it can be the most frustrating thing ever.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Customizing Process is the No.1 when we talk about this topic. Designers need spend a lot of time checking the customers' detail request including rhinestones, colors, image size, etc. Several redesigning and several feedback, it does take a lot of time but it is also the most important step during the whole business. If it has something wrong, the following step will be affected.


----------



## forevercamismom (May 18, 2015)

3 days into rhinestone designs. I can't get an alphabet set cut out to save my life! Want to take a set of letter to a show with me on Saturday to over as an upsale, add your name, (what ever) to any shirt for $7 more. Totally not happening now. 

Sent from my XT1021 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

now a days you can just go to a big chain craft store, or someone that has a camms machine and get pre made iron on alphabet letters cheaper then you are selling them for. Maybe you should go stock up on them for this event.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

Leg cramps said:


> now a days you can just go to a big chain craft store, or someone that has a camms machine and get pre made iron on alphabet letters cheaper then you are selling them for. Maybe you should go stock up on them for this event.


 Kinda/sorta true but not quite true and/or realistic. I charge $1.50 per letter for customizing names (2" letters) If it is 6 or more letters I do a flat rate of $10. You can go to the craft store and buy per made letters; however you may need to by at least two packets (unless your name is 3-4 letters) because there may not be enough on the letter you need in one packet, or maybe even 2 to do just one name and the average low cost for a packet of rhinestone alphabet letters is around $12. some stores may sell individual letters for about $1.50 each, then you have to figure out how to press them and make sure they are lined up straight.....When I am vending, many individuals will bring their own shirt or something they bought form another vendor to have their names done in either rhinestone or vinyl so for me having the alphabet templates is a money maker.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

forevercamismom said:


> 3 days into rhinestone designs. I can't get an alphabet set cut out to save my life! Want to take a set of letter to a show with me on Saturday to over as an upsale, add your name, (what ever) to any shirt for $7 more. Totally not happening now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1021 using T-Shirt Forums


 You do have the option to order the already made/cut templates from several locations online. I know quite a few individuals that got theirs from TRW. Good luck


----------

